# Certa Pro Painters



## Flying Colours (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anyone on this site own a Certa Pro Painters franchise or has anyone ever done subcontract work for Certa Pro. I have done some sub work for them and it turned out well and very steady. Certa Pro generates tons of leads its absoluty amazing.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Do you buy the paint or do they buy it for you? 
Also, do you wear "cetra pro" t-shirts and use their equipment or do you run things on your own?


----------



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

I once was at the brink of working for a guy who owned a certa pro painter franchise just before deciding to go into buisness for myself. Didn't do it though because the guy didn't want to pay me what i am worth, he only wanted to pay me $18 an hour and to bring my own tools and van. He also offered some bullcrap deal that if i finished the jobs faster than scheduled he would give me bonuses, in other words he wanted me to be his work horse. I ended up turning his offers down. this was in San Jose California.


----------



## Flying Colours (Oct 22, 2005)

Working for this certa pro franchise owner has been good. i run things on my own, they buy the paint and this owner pays me what im worth and he obviously makes a bit off of me. the only bad thing is i cant spread the word about my company or advertise it in anyway while working on their sites. i only end up doing work for them once o month probably, just to fill in slow times. I guess it all depends on the owner of the franchise. you could end up with a great, fair owner or a complete stiff.

Is Certa Pro Big in the US There advertising is everywhere here.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

How do they pay for the paint? Do they have an account open and you just charge it to their account when you pick up the paint or do you buy it and then they pay you back?

Also, do they pay you by the job or by the hour? If they pay by the job how do they provent their subs from doing shotty work to get more pay?


----------



## Flying Colours (Oct 22, 2005)

they show me a job and ask me what i want for it and we usually agree quickly. they either drop the paint off at the site or i pick it up and it goes right on their account.
thats why they pick subs they trust and know will do good work. they do this with so many subs around here im not even sure they have many painters on their own payroll.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow, kind of crazy that they do that on every job. Seems like it would take to long to ask what you want for the job every time. Also seems like people could just pick up paint on their account all the time if they weren't careful.

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't have any painters on their payroll. They probably just sub everything out.


----------



## Flying Colours (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah i think they do sub everything out. i know a lot of subs around here if i could bring steady leads like they do i could do the same thing, not anytime soon though things are good right now

they dont take me to jobs they give me a work order that i pick up at their office, i go to the address, look at the work and call them with a price


----------



## Flying Colours (Oct 22, 2005)

Nathan if your a painter check my post in the advertising and marketing forum its interesting


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Wow, kind of crazy that they do that on every job. Seems like it would take to long to ask what you want for the job every time. Also seems like people could just pick up paint on their account all the time if they weren't careful.


I smell some money leaking out there
That can't be an efficient cost controlling system


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

They keep their direct job costs at below 40% and everything else is simple.
It can be sub-contracted and they use piece work as well.


----------

